
Cannibalism good, because global warming - big_chungus
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/swedish-researcher-floats-cannibalism-to-combat-climate-change
======
inflatableDodo
>Magnus Soderlund, a behavioral scientist and marketing strategist

I was utterly confused as to how someone could end up quite so disconnected
from civilised society's established concepts of morality, that is until I
read that the researcher works in marketing. Then it all made perfect sense.

